# OBD II P0133



## 19maxima98 (Sep 25, 2006)

Upstream Oxygen Sensor Circuit Slow response fault (right bank) where might I be able to find this O2 sensor??????? Does anyone have a diagram or pics of where it is located any info will help thanks. The Car is a 1998 Nissan Maxima SE 

GREG


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It's either of the two in the exhaust manifolds, I forget if the right bank is the front or rear-- a search on the forum might tell you which.


----------

